# [App][2.2+] Templates On The Go



## QuantumFoam (Jul 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 

Everyone knows how the inbuilt SMS app has text templates that are used when we need to type fast. What about WhatsApp, Viber, Email and stuff like that which is replacing text messaging? They don't have templates do they?

I present "Templates On The Go". Easy to use text templates, and they sport Android's best feature : customization.

Templates On The Go has a simple but sleek UI and two controls :


Touch to copy to the Clipboard
Long touch to modify the template

It also stays in the status bar for quick access...

........fast typing just got faster​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Get it on :

[background=transparent]Google Play[/background]​​


----------

